# Evento «Deolinda» - Nevões 15 de Fevereiro 2010



## Vince (15 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

*Índice deste evento:*

Este evento foi da queda de neve na época do Carnaval, dia 15 de Fevereiro de 2009, sobretudo nalgumas regiões do centro do país a cotas médias. Nalgumas zonas, Caramulo por exemplo, foi mesmo o maior nevão desde o do Carnaval de Fevereiro de 1983, com acumulações ainda significativas.


*Tópicos de Seguimento:*
 Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010 (Página 25)
 Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010 (Página 41)



*Tópicos de Previsão:*
 Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Fevereiro 2010
 Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010


*Galerias de fotos deste evento:*

 Nevões do Carnaval 2009 - 15 Fevereiro 2009
 Neve em Gralheira de Montemuro no Carnaval
 Neve Covilhã 15 Fevereiro 2010
 Neve no Sarzedo (Covilhã) em 15/02/2010
 Nevão Caramulo - 15 Fevereiro 2010
 Neve em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal)-15/02/2010


----------

